# I Love Juicy Dupe



## Chrishaglerr (Jun 5, 2016)

Hey everyone! So I was told by a customer that they would like a soap bar that smelled like Lushs "I Love Juicy" shampoo. I've looked everywhere with little to no luck on a dupe recipe for this scent. The ingredients can be found in the link below.

The main scent ingredients I can see is: Lemon Oil, Fresh Papaya Juice, Fresh Pineapple Juice, Sweet Orange Oil, Fresh Kiwi Juice, Fresh Mango Juice.

I make M&P soaps but would I be able to use actual fresh fruit juice in the soap? Does anyone have a recipe or ratio of oils for this dupe?

Here's the link for the ingredients

http://www.lushusa.com/I-Love-Juicy/02007,en_US,pd.html

Thanks!


----------

